# New US Ambassador Caroline Kennedy arrives at Japan!



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome to Japan, Caroline!
We have been waiting for you 

Her speech at 2:30 and 5:05


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOeQ5pNhmSc_

Video file:
View attachment 01FNN_Nov_15.mp4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, I had no idea she was appointed to that position.

I hope she represents us well my friend!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2013)

I hope so too, David!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2013)

She is to present Emperor Akihito with her credentials on monday and meet Prime Minister Abe to exchange greetings on tuesday.
Here is her official greeting prior to arrival in Japan. I know you have no Royal Family in America but she has a noble atmosphere.
So we love her.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtqn6G23_io_


----------



## stona (Nov 16, 2013)

Shinpachi said:


> I know you have no Royal Family in America but she has a noble atmosphere.



She is the daughter of the nearest thing that the US have had to royalty in modern history.......new Camelot and all that 

Steve


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2013)

A good point, Steve.

To watch her on TV, I have remembered Princess Diana in Japan.
It was hot welcome.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSOItRVMb6w_


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2013)

Caroline could have met Emperor but palace inside image is not coming up yet.
At 4:50 in video shows her predecessor ex-ambassador John Victor Roos, instead.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zvrP4NRDZU_

Video file (127MB):
View attachment 04FNN_Nov_19.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2013)

Inside the Palace.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDAc82KvjpY_


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2013)

Lunch meeting with Prime Minister today.
She looks a little bit tired but relaxing.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yo79-Eh30A_

Video file (17MB):
View attachment 06FNN_Nov_20.mp4


----------



## N4521U (Nov 20, 2013)

I think she will do the U.S.A. proud, no worries.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice words, Bill.

Extended video adding another meeting with Foreign Minister to the greeting/lunch with PM today.
She was presented a set of flowers which, I have not heard of, is said keep blooming for years.
It might be of any biotechnology I don't know.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayWKbdsAN7E_

Video file (31MB):
View attachment 07FNN_Nov_20.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2013)

The flower was "Preserved Flower" of rose, not the bio one.
Caroline kindly explains it.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQrJcVawYv8_


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 21, 2013)

U.S. Ambassador Kennedy visits Yokota.
Wow, she is busy.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVv1gIMDhqg_

Video file:
View attachment 09ANN_Nov_21.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 21, 2013)

This is a longer version as introducing her son too who is expected to join his mother in a few weeks.
This is new Kennedy fever for sure. 
Amazing.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhvzO_8S45Q_

Video file (65MB):
View attachment 10FNN_Nov_21.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 21, 2013)

She also visits Ministry of Defense of Japan today to tell she will visit the northeastern earthquake disaster area next week.
What a powerful new Ambassador she is! 
Amazing.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpuf9KYFsyA_


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 23, 2013)

No news about her yesterday but JFK.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2hYP3Jy4Zw_

Video file: 
View attachment 12ANN_Nov_22.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 25, 2013)

Caroline visits the tsunami site in Miyagi Prefecture.
A nice diplomat.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d88JDkakFGU_

Video file (79.5MB):
View attachment 13FNN_Nov_25.mp4


----------



## mikewint (Nov 25, 2013)

Shinpachi, my friend please excuse my ignorance but is not Japan a male dominent society? Will a female, even an ambassdor, and a Kennedy be effective?


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 26, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Shinpachi, my friend please excuse my ignorance but is not Japan a male dominent society? Will a female, even an ambassdor, and a Kennedy be effective?



Yes, it was, mike.
I often miss such old good time 
Thanks for watching!

She visits Iwate, next to Miyagi, today.
Very energetic.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAO70fQ408I_

Video file: 
View attachment 14ANN_Nov_25.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 26, 2013)

Ms. Makiko Tanaka, 69, daughter of former Prime Minister Kakuei Tanaka, could have become the first Japanese female PM a couple of decades ago.
She could not become it not because she was a female but simply because she was tyrannically arrogant.
In my memory, there was no male dominance any longer.

She has lost her parliamentary seat eventually in election of 2012.
Her last campaign in booing and farewell to her supporters.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJMwk1LDO8g_


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 26, 2013)

Additional footage in Iwate.
A little longer version.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwEHrqgu9WA_

Video file:
View attachment 16FNN_Nov_26.mp4


----------



## mikewint (Nov 26, 2013)

As I said, my old friend, ignorance is bliss and I am very happy. Your knowlege and insight are highly prized and it is always good to hear from you. I remain on the green side of the sod


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank You for the updates, Shinpachi!

I have not seen more than just a few short news comments about her appointment and visit to Japan here in the local news media.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you very much for your kindest comments, mike and GG, which encourge me to update this thread.

Caroline returns from Tohoku to join the Welcome Luncheon for U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy held by the American Chamber of Commerce in Tokyo from 11:30am - 01:30pm today. This is breaking news by an insider. Formal news will follow later.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgYdXj6Errg_

Video file: 
View attachment 17_IWJ_Nov_27.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2013)

Her speech there.
This is rare as I have not heard of her full speach since her arrival in Japan.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP_vfRFwd8U_

Video file: 
View attachment 18_IWJ_Nov_27.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2013)

This is the only one formal tv news about her today.
Happy Birthday, Caroline!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=godWIwRXktU_

Video file: 
View attachment 19TBS_Nov_27.mp4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting these!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks David for your kindest comment too!

U.S. Ambassador Caroline Kennedy met Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga in the Prime Minister's Office today to talk about recent security issues. 
She seems getting involved in the political reality day by day. We bear watching.






Link to the article


----------



## stona (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the postings. She is obviously creating a lot of interest in Japan in her role as US ambassador! This must be a good thing for both countries.

I showed one of the videos to my wife. Her comment about Caroline was that "she has her mothers eyes" and on a second look she is correct 

Cheers
Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you very much for your kindest attention to my posts, Steve.
I am glad to know your wife's opinion. 
Yes, such viewpoint is what our females always have for Royal Family!


U.S. Ambassador invites Governor of Okinawa today.






Link to the article


----------



## proton45 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow, Ambassador Kennedy really seems to have charmed the public. Im glad that, at this time, the Japanese / American relations seem safe. I'm wondering if Ambassador Kennedy has been questioned about the Senkaku Islands, and The Presidents decision the fly the B-52's through this air space?


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello, proton! I'm glad you are fine!

She gives no comment about the B-52s but close ties between two countries and tells US Vice President Joe Biden will visit Japan next week to discuss more details.

Video dated Nov 28.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZDkyi5QKTQ_

Video file:
View attachment 20_Meeting_Suga_Nov_28.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2013)

What she meant "close ties".
A joint exercise in Okinawa southern sea on the same day.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3b5q5B2mfs_

Video file: 
View attachment 21_Okinawa_Nov_28.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2013)

Joint Exercise on Nov 28.
US Commander Robert L. Thomas said "We only carry out our mission as usual" about the recent situation.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yQkSjgP-LI_

Video file: 
View attachment 22_Okinawa_Nov_28.mp4


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Her granddaddy was an ambassador after his bootlegging days. She'll make a fine ambassador.


----------



## proton45 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hmm, thanks Shinpachi, thats interesting...China's "saber rattling" worries me sometimes, I want everyone to be safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you very much for your educational comment ,VBF-13.
That has reminded me of the proverb "Rome was not built in a day" 

Thanks for your worry, proton.
I know our neighbors are always friendly and I have never hated them.
All the truth would be "no one wants to lose one's face".


----------



## mikewint (Dec 1, 2013)

IMHO, China is well on its way to becoming the World's #1 superpower. With their population and growing industrial base and the US paying China $74.4 million per day in interest payments alone we're financing their growth


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Shinpachi said:


> Thank you very much for your educational comment ,VBF-13.
> That has reminded me of the proverb "Rome was not built in a day"


Just keep the sake closet locked up while she's around. 

Actually, her family charmed Great Britain, too. She's going to go over no less charming, Shinpachi, I'm sure.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you very much for your kindest comments, mike and VBF-13!

I know China is hard to become No.1 in the world but, very frankly and avoiding political factors as much as possible, 
I can't image any #1 superpower of communists who still worship the dictatorship in this 21st century.
I hope they will change their political systems to be real #1.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2013)

U.S. Vice President Joe Biden has arrived at Haneda airport last evening. 
You can see Caroline there.
They will be busy in the meetings with our ministers today.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fS92fUUU7U_


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2013)

VBF-13 said:


> Her granddaddy was an ambassador after his bootlegging days. She'll make a fine ambassador.



He also was a nazi sympathizer. FDR was happy to get rid of him as soon events warrented it.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't know why, sys, but Caroline visited a local IT company with Vice President yesterday.
Its female CEO seems liking to make friends with the celebs but I know this company was almost bankrupting a decade ago.
She asked help to her boy friends with tears for free!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPo1vjUhl0A_


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2013)

Caroline visited Rakuten, a net shopping company, today.
She congratulated Rakuten's baseball championship telling Mikitani, the company President, she bought a cap to celebrate in Sendai, Rakuten's home, a few weeks ago. She visited because Rakuten is famous for hiring a lot of female and foreign workers.

She also visited the Liberal Democratic Party head office to tell she will visit a US Navy base in Sasebo and Nagasaki in early next week.
She will be busy again.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2fmcD3LFyA_

Video file: 
View attachment 25_Rakuten_20131206.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2013)

Meeting with Ishiba, Secretary-General of the Liberal Democratic Party on Dec 6.






Link to the article


On Dec 5, the Human Rights Day, she held her first reception party in the embassy.
More than 170 joined.





Link to the article


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2013)

Caroline visits Nagasaki.
She also visited the naval yard in Sasebo yesterday but no videos/photos are released.
I guess it security reason.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un-_d2PBkKA_

Video file: 
View attachment 26_Nagasaki(13_12_10).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2013)

One more video in Nagasaki. 
She digs the soil to plant a dogwood - one of the 3,000 presented to Japan by the US government as a symbol of friendship.
She concludes with "Mata kurukotoga tanoshimidesu (I look forward to visiting again)".


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DJjZUN9Pkk_

Video file:
View attachment 27_Nagasaki(13_12_10).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2013)

This is a full version.
She was busy.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pddAZTFm8Ok_

Video file:
View attachment 28_Nagasaki(13_12_10).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2013)

Caroline visited Banri Kaieda, leader of Democratic Party, at the head office in Tokyo for greeting yesterday.
This party was the government party till last December for 3 years.






Link to the article


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2013)

Caroline met students from Tohoku at the Embassy in today's afternoon.
They were exchange students studied in the US through the Tomodachi Initiative program.
Reception party was also held in the evening.

A girl says "Caroline is cool with her large and powerful eyes."

Another news tells Governor of Yamagata Prefecture, one of the 6 prefectures in Tohoku region, wishes Caroline to visit Yamagata as it is famous for Load Yozan Uesugi whom the late US President John F Kennedy respected.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mofVcYBxnU_

Video file:
View attachment 29_(13_12_13).mp4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2013)

She really seems to be taking her job seriously, excellent.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for watching, David.
She is really a hard worker and I think myself I also must do after her.
She looks very enjoyable when talking with young people. 
A couple of more videos with her speech.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjCVLch1Ick_

Video file:
View attachment 30_(13_12_13).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2013)

The girl is Haruna Shiraiwa, 17.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UhHmkVC0ek_


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2013)

A volunteer group in Obama City of Fukui Prefecture namely "Group of Supporting Mr Obama without His Asking" has produced T-shirts and can-badges in commemoration of new US Ambassador. No one pays attention to them except the residents of the city, though.






Link to the article


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 16, 2013)

Mayor of Nagasaki City Tomihisa Taue and Mayor of Hiroshima City Kazumi Matsui together met U.S. Ambassador Caroline Kennedy at the U.S. Embassy in Tokyo today to hand their joint statement requesting U.S. President Barack Obama to visit both cities in the future.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGyos2L39IM_

Video file:
View attachment 32_Mayors_Hiroshima_Nagasaki(13_12_16).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2013)

Caroline visits Kuroiwa, Governor of Kanagawa Prefecture.
Kuroiwa is a fan of AKB48 - a local girl dancers unit.
Caroline researches everything very well in advance.

I guess Caroline visited Kanagawa because a US helicopter crash landed there yesterday.
Two crew injured but no one died fortunately.

She is really busy.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89ytvdYo3e8_

Video file:
View attachment 33_Kanagawa(13_12_17).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2013)

In relation to the helicopter accident, Caroline also visited US Navy 7th Fleet Commander Robert L Thomas and Mayor of Yokosuka City Yuto Yoshida on the day.






Link to the article


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2013)

This is the dancing Governor that Caroline tried to show.
A promotion video of Kanagawa Prefecture with AKB48 song!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBBbuspVyyU_


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2013)

Another video on the day.
She promised to inform of the cause of accident immediately found.
Looks not easy to be a diplomat.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDAIJBRMZHQ_


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2013)

Mayor of Obama City receives letter from Caroline.
Their love for Obama accepted? I wonder.






Link to the article


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2013)

On Dec 16, Caroline met Hiromasa Yonekura, Chairman of Keidanren (Japan Business Federation) for greeting.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2iyxAg-Lkw_

Video file:
View attachment 36_2013_12_16keidanren.mp4



She also visited Natsuo Yamaguchi, Representative of Komeito Party to exchange opinions about TPP(Trans-Pacific Partnership) on Dec 18.






Link to the article


----------



## razor1uk (Dec 19, 2013)

My my, a busy and dedicated gal who looks not to bad either, ...if only I was 20 years older and richer lol....


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello, Lewis!
It's been only 35days since her arrival.

The military man who accompanied with Caroline in the Yokosuka City Hall two days ago was Rear Admiral Terry B. Kraft - Commander of U.S. Naval Forces Japan.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2013)

Heck she's worked more in the past month then most of our members of Congress have in a year!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2013)

My amazing is, David, she always keeps promise about what she said no matter how busy she is.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2013)

Deputy Chief of Mission Kurt Tong visited Yamagata Prefecture yesterday.
He told Governor Mieko Yoshimura that US Ambassador Kennedy wants to visit Yamagata in the near future.
Her staff seems also busy.





Link to the article


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2013)

Kurt Tong in Yamagata dated Dec 20.

He says in fluent Japanese "Embassy is searching for evidence at the public record office in Boston that Caroline's father respected Yozan Uesugi - medieval load of Yamagata". Caroline's visit will be after that.






Video file (4.06MB) :
View attachment Kurt Tong_YTB_131220-1b[1].wmv


Sorry. The TV station is YBC(Yamagata Broadcasting Corp), not YTB.
Link to the article


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2013)

Regarding the helicopter accident in Miura City of Kanagawa on Dec 16, some local minor media still question "Caroline appreciated medical treatment for the injured crew but why did not she apologize the accident itself in the meeting with Kuroiwa, the dancing governor?".

She did not have to do as Chief of staff Timothy Farah of US Navy Japan visited Mayor of Miura City Hideo Yoshida to state apology on the same day. They must check news carefully.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NJZRa1Nazk_


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 23, 2013)

Today Dec 23 is Emperor Akihito's 80th birthday. Ambassadors are invited to the palace.
Caroline, Edwin and Akihito at 1:58


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtN1TTvMCUE_


Video file:
View attachment 40_Akihito_(13_12_23).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2013)

*Yamagata Receives Letter from Caroline!*
Mayor of Yamagata City received letter from Caroline today.
If she wants to attend one of their festivals, that is likely next summer.






Video file:
View attachment YBC131224-2b[1].wmv


Link to the article


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 25, 2013)

I overlooked a news.
Caroline met Paul McCartney in his concert at the Tokyo Dome on Nov 21.
She could have been somewhere here.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkqmgMVN3hA_


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 25, 2013)

Here she is.
She is just leaving the concert hall during Paul's last song "Hey Jude".
She is said met Paul at the backstage before his concert.

BTW, I think I should have become rather a reporter than an engineer as I find a lot of fun in researching what happened though everything is too late 
Thanks for watching.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avMtqxvINm8_


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 26, 2013)

*Caroline Enjoys Perfume at Tokyo Dome*.

News says she enjoyed a girls unit Perfume concert with her son.
Jack seems secret to us 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9L5S0rYvEM_


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 27, 2013)

Foreign Minister Kishida explained US Ambassador Kennedy on the phone details of Prime Minister Abe's visit to Yasukuni Shrine yesterday.
She gave no comments but promised to tell the message to her home country.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWTC9iS1Kyk_


Video file:
View attachment 45_Kishida on the phone(13_12_27).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2014)

Caroline and her family in Kyoto.






twitter


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 2, 2014)

I've gone through the interesting posts you have here Shinpachi san and I wonder something. Are you stalking her?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2014)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> ..... and I wonder something. Are you stalking her?



I'm afraid of it, NFN 
I hope she would find this thread in the future.

By the way, if your daughter might have any trouble in Japan, please feel free to contact me anytime!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 14, 2014)

Since I heard Caroline and her children enjoyed snow boarding in Hokkaido, northern island of Japan, early this month, here was no news about her till today.
She begins to act as Ambassador again.






Link to the article


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 16, 2014)

U.S. Ambassador visits Tokyo Metropolitan Police Department.
It was her Courtesy Call on Jan 16.

I also heard through a local reporter that she had some contacts with our government people about the recent international issues last week but such news did not come up officially. Let me remark this as a record.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0Vs62eextY_


Video file:
View attachment 46_Metro_police(news14_01_17).mp4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2014)

Very cool, I'd be interested in seeing the documentary film as well.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for your interest, David!
Here is a trailer of the film and this reminds me of Japanese viewpoint for America when I was a kid too.
Good days with hope for the future 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT4gZIM4wNg_


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 18, 2014)

U.S. Ambassador shows deep concern about dolphin killing.

She states in her Twitter
"Deeply concerned by inhumaneness of drive hunt dolphin killing. USG opposes drive hunt fisheries".

This will be controversial.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ_cCjb49Js_

Video file:
View attachment 48_dolphin killing(13_01_19).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2014)

Caroline meets Red Sox players.

U.S. Ambassador Caroline Kennedy met Red Sox Japanese players, Koji Uehara and Junichi Tazawa in the U.S. Embassy Tokyo today.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXMyPW3DhVs_


Video file:
View attachment 49_Redsox(14_01_21).mp4


----------



## Torch (Jan 23, 2014)

Hopefully she'll change my mind on what i think of the Kennedy family............


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 23, 2014)

Torch said:


> Hopefully she'll change my mind on what i think of the Kennedy family............


From one our talented singer songwriters here in New Zealand from the 1980s 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a6hu6Z7Pkg_


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2014)

Hahhaha,glad I'm not a Kennedy also..........


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 24, 2014)

Good or bad, Caroline is not what we expected and I thanks God we have four years to understand her.

U.S. Deputy Secretary of State William Burns visits Japan to meet our Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera.
Caroline only sits beside him.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey1iXBsII78_

Video file:
View attachment 50_ William Burns(14_01_24).mp4


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2014)

I hear you, I hope it works out also.....


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Torch.

I hesitate to write but her popularity is worst at the moment.
This guy is sorry for us but it's true. Thanks God we have four years!

Should be inappropriate, please let me delete this video.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjRqnvCPT7k_


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2014)

The discussions between Japan and the US will get really interesting when it comes to dolphins and whaling and the fishing industry in general...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 24, 2014)

When Townsend Harris(1804-1878 ) was the first U.S. Ambassador to Japan, he blamed one of our traditional cultures 'mixed bathing' as a barbaric customs and requested us to stop it immediately.
How happy he would have been to 'normalize' us but it was remarked as disgrace in our history.

New ambassador has done the same.
I think what is normal or not depends on the individual people.
Without paying respects first, any 'normalization' would not go friendly.

This is my impression this time.
Sorry but thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2014)

I find it interesting when a culture says it's ok to kill one animal and not another when there is no logical reasoning behind it beyond preference. It's ok to kill a cow for food but not ok to kill a dolphin for food?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 24, 2014)

You know our situation very well, David 

I avoided to comment but there are thousands posts of protest in her Twitter though they are not introduced in the western media as most of them writen in our local language. Posts supporting her are not introduced in our media as most of them are writen English either. 
Thanks.


----------



## Torch (Jan 25, 2014)

Which goes to show that ones countries culture should not force itself on another for the most part,I can understand what other people use for a diet but I'd hate to see species wiped out,in other words some kind of regulation must be in place so that species can regroup. Obviously I don't know if there is one or not but I'm curious to see if there is.Shinpachi?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2014)

Torch said:


> I'd hate to see species wiped out,in other words some kind of regulation must be in place so that species can regroup. Obviously I don't know if there is one or not but I'm curious to see if there is.Shinpachi?



I am not a foods expert but agree with you, Torch.

You may not know but such philosophy has been also our wisdom as the ocean people for thousands years, before you discovered the Pacific Ocean.
We still bear it in our minds firmly so that we should not wipe out marine resources from the ocean even after thousands of whales were killed for taking fat by the western whalers in the 19th century and we even obey the international regulation today but that was not our fault. 

Take apology if this should be my misunderstanding about your intention.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

No apologies needed, I think the last 2 posts are spot on.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2014)

One need only study Cannery Row in Monterey, California to see the effects of over fishing. The sardines that once were plentiful in the bay were wiped out. It's a story very similar to gold rush towns. It does show that proper balance needs to be maintained to insure survivability of the species. Obviously, the Japanese have had fish for a long time, so there has to have been some amount of regulation, whether by government means, or by the fishermen themselves. 

It is wrong for someone to go into another culture and demand that they change their ways. You don;t have to agree with them, but you should at least be tolerant.


----------



## Torch (Jan 25, 2014)

No apologies necessary,Just shooting the breeze.....


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for your kind understanding, Torch and David!



evangilder said:


> Obviously, the Japanese have had fish for a long time, so there has to have been some amount of regulation, whether by government means, or by the fishermen themselves.



Thanks Eric for your wide knowledge, too!

If I remember it correctly, primitive regulation for the Japanese fishermen was based on Shamanism.
It says "Take minimum, appreciate maximum (for the nature)".


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2014)

Shamanism is something that I agree with completely. It has survived thousands of years and cultures that have Shamanism that have never met practice very similar things. The quite is similar to one I heard on native American lands. "Take nothing but pictures, leave nothing but footprints.".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jan 26, 2014)

We have a pattern of potentially wiping out species,the first probably the buffalo. Then seafood. As a hunter the thought of proper game and wildlife management is extremely important to me,I would hate to see the next generations not being able to appreciate the nature that's out there. PS.hate poachers....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 30, 2014)

... and, Torch, she behaves as if nothing happened! 

On 30th, Japanese families of abduction victims by North Korea visited the U.S. Embassy to meet with Ambassador Kennedy for an hour. Visited the Embassy, Shigeru and Sakiko, parents of a victim Megumi Yokota, requested Ambassador cooperation for early resolution of the abduction issue.
Prior to this meeting, Ambassador Kennedy met with State Minister Keiji Furuya who is in charge of the issue to confirm close ties between two countries towards solving problem, "we will work closely".


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJq86ljgjkw_


Video file:
View attachment 52_On NK issue(14_01_30).mp4


----------



## Torch (Jan 31, 2014)

Well that didn't take long..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2014)

In a speech at a symposium to promote the exchange of women entrepreneurs in Africa and Japan held in Yokohama City on the 3rd, U.S. Ambassador Caroline Kennedy stated "All women should be given equal opportunity". She also praised earnest efforts for it by PM Abe and U.S. President Obama.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elkChherh-M_


Video file:
View attachment 53_Yokohama()2014_02_03).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 8, 2014)

On 7th, Governments of Japan and the United States agreed and signed the agreement to exchange online query information of fingerprints which are registered in both databases for investigation of serious crimes and prevention of terrorism.

This agreement is intended to answer automatically whether the fingerprints of a person asked are registered or not in database of the law enforcement authorities between Japan and the U.S. by online query when a person suspected of involvement in serious crimes like murder or terrorism was found or arrested.

National Police Agency of Japan owns almost 10 million fingerprints of the suspects arrested in database but criminal histories and names of persons who became non-prosecution disposal or innocent inmates are to be excluded from the subject of personal information to provide.

Agreement was asked not only Japan but other countries by the United States to continue traveling without visa after 9.11. National Police Agency and relating organizations will submit the bill to implement the agreement to the current Diet session. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeWZu1TybGQ_


Video file:
View attachment 54_Agreement(02_07_2014).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2014)

In the morning on 12th, U.S. Ambassador Kennedy visited Okinawa for the first time after her taking office and met with Governor Nakaima. She confirmed the U.S. will continue to work towards the reduction of base burden on Okinawa. During the meeting, Ambassador suggested an idea to promote a new environmental agreement to complement the U.S-Japan Status of Forces Agreement.

Governor requested removal of the risk and operational halt of the Futenma base within five years as well as efforts to reduce the burden of base. As for the relocation of Futenma base issue, they did not comment. On the other hand, civil society organizations held a rally outside the prefectural government to appeal withdraw the Henoko relocation. On 13th, Ambassador is expected to visit Futenma base and Henoko of Nago City from the sky.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtvA2HXZoyk_


Video file:
View attachment 55_Okinawa(20140212).mp4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)

I am curious, with the new tensions with China are they still wanting the bases to be completely removed from the Island?


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, Okinawa people want no US base there as the national security issue is not their job 
They were originally independent people under the name of Ryukyu Nation.
They had no tensions with China but friendship.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Feb 21, 2014)

Wonder how they will feel if they see Chinese landing ships on the horizon?


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 21, 2014)

That would be safer for them than the USMC landing in 1945 as they know Chinese never kill Okinawans.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2014)

If you may spare 1 hour 32 minutes and 12 seconds, Torch, please watch this press conference video of new Mayor of Nago City in Okinawa at a local foreign correspondents club. He talks their minds honestly and you will be a very expert of Okinawa after watched.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEvduhICgYI_


----------



## Torch (Feb 23, 2014)

I will watch when I get a chance. The way things are going in the Pacific I'd rather see Japanese/US Navy ships on the horizon than Chinese ones. I will comment after I watch.Thanks.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you Torch for your kind comment!
The video is worth watching once


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 28, 2014)

At 3:37 on the 28th, a newly developed weather satellite in joint project between Japan and the US was launched.
At 1:13 Caroline's speech.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhKpvkcsjo4_

Video file:
View attachment 57_weather satellite(14_02_28).mp4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 4, 2014)

Though this news has nothing to do with Caroline but the F-15.
Is such an accident as this possible? Wow 


An Air Force F-15 fighter jet lost its canopy Tuesday morning during routine training off the coast of Okinawa, Japan, the 18th Wing at Kadena Air Base said. The aircraft landed without incident at Kadena, and there were no injuries. The cause of the incident was not immediately known, and base safety officials were investigating, according to the wing. U.S. aircraft based at Kadena regularly train over a vast stretch of ocean to the east of Okinawa. Last year, a F-15C jet fell into the sea in the Hotel-Hotel training zone, and the pilot safely ejected following mechanical problems.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxBjgW17Ci0_

Video file:
View attachment 58_F-15 fighter canopy(14_03_04).mp4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you David 

This is rare to see a F-15 flying with no canopy but I have hesitated to launch a new thread for it as few news source took it.
Current major event is in Ukraine.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 28, 2014)

At 1:51, Caroline on the mound! 
Ceremonial first pitch for the opening game today.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npUr8v_LATI_

Video file:
View attachment 59_Opening_game_2014.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 12, 2014)

Caroline rides maglev! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQsuPSGYX8A_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2014)

Very cool, I love those trains!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for your kind comment, David! 

Abe recommended Obama the maglev last year appealing it will make an hour possible between Washington and New York.
Obama is said being interested 'strongly' in it and he is also to visit Japan in end of this month but has little time to experience it.
Abe hopefully asks Caroline to tell her experience to her boss.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_NfwPT-I8k_


Video file:
View attachment 61_Maglev(14_04_12).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 20, 2014)

I did not know but Caroline was in my town two days ago.
Her secret visit to USJ


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 23, 2014)

Caroline meets Obama at Haneda Airport this evening.
They are to have dinner with Abe.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y9wS4D8Hqc_

Video file:
View attachment 62_Mr_Obama_at_Haneda(14_04_23).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 23, 2014)

They went to a sushi bar 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62987UgDAIY_

Video file:
View attachment 63_Mr_Obama_at_Sushi_bar(14_04_23).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 23, 2014)

Obama visits Palace with Caroline this morning.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVPGRXx33y0_


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 24, 2014)

Reception Banquet for U.S. President Obama at the Palace and dressed up Caroline there as U.S. Ambassador.
Her father would be proud of her.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU7aCpNm5uM_

Video file:
View attachment 65_Mr_Obama_at_Banquet(14_04_25).mp4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for the update!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 9, 2014)

A Mothers' Day Interview with Ambassador Caroline Kennedy - U.S. Embassy Tokyo!



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5cq_Squ_Tg_


----------



## Shinpachi (May 14, 2014)

Caroline visits Sendai City and Fukushima Dai-Ichi.

Caroline visited a local high school in Sendai with his son, John, for promoting the exchange student between two countries yesterday.
In Fukushima, she observed the damaged power plant today but YouTube video is not coming up yet.
Local NHK news video is 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXAGibDN_-Q_

Video file:
View attachment 67_Sendai_again(14_05_13).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (May 14, 2014)

On May 13, Caroline also visited Mayor of Sendai City Emiko Okuyama and Rakuten players.
She confirmed city recovery from tsunami.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJz7DQZ4sdg_

Video file:
View attachment 68_Sendai_again(14_05_13).mp4


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2014)

Thank you I REALLY need to visit your country.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 14, 2014)

Thank you, David, for checking always! 
Visiting my country will be a good experience for you.
I don't know exactly how Caroline feels about Japan but seems changing to more friendly since the dolphin controversy five months ago.
There are, in fact, too many differences between two countries to argue soon.

YouTube video of the NHK news yesterday.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI-KDWG1mGM_

Video file:
View attachment 69_NHK_News_Fukushima(20140514).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (May 15, 2014)

Caroline and his son, John, visited Naraha Town of Fukushima Prefecture to observe its offshore wind power plant for 600 houses today.
A local housewife comments "She is beautiful, more beautiful than watching on TV!"
Their 3 days trip in Tohoku ends here.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRW8mvuwy2k_

Video file:
View attachment 70_Fukushima_Naraha(14_05_15).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (May 17, 2014)

Caroline and John communicated with local kids at a nursery school on the day too.
With chocolate diplomacy,they were greatly welcomed! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1dF7-jd80M_

Video file:
View attachment 71_Fukushima_kids(14_05_15).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (May 30, 2014)

I failed to catch a news.

On April 16, Caroline Kennedy, U.S. Ambassador to Japan, visited Ise Shrine inner sanctuary of Ise City, Mie Prefecture. She planted seedlings of dogwood as a symbol of Japan-US friendship.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjOOuSvXifY_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2014)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2014)

Battle of Okinawa ended 69 years ago today.
Caroline joined the memorial ceremony (at 7:43).


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yte2eHiVW20_

Video file (115MB):
View attachment 73__Okinawa_Memorial_day(14_06_23)small.mp4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for posting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 5, 2014)

You are welcome, David 

*Caroline enjoys Kabuki!*

Abe and his wife Akie invited Caroline and her husband Edwin to Kabuki theater in Tokyo on Saturday before his one week trip for Australia and New Zealand from Sunday.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbiKjAoV6-Y_


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 14, 2014)

On July 11, Caroline Kennedy, U.S. Ambassador to Japan, visited the Kansei Gakuin University in Nishinomiya City of Hyogo Prefecture to exchange opinions about importance of international exchange students. She visited Kansai Economic Federation in Osaka on the previous day.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bnrNrztMxk_


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 18, 2014)

The U.S. Embassy Tokyo introduces Poetry Boxing which was held on May 22.
I was not familiar with this kind of event till I checked the video but interesting.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovNvyGA0GV4_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

I will say one thing, she stays busy. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for your kind and getting-to-the-point comments as always, David 

Frankly, our people's impression about her was worst in January when she unexpectedly blamed our fishery but, as long as she stays in promotion of exchange students or women's issues or visiting local cities for friendship, things are going as if nothing happened though, If I should be allowed to comment at this timing of 8 months after her arrival, some people are still skeptical about her nature for political and diplomatic issues. I think she and we are learning each other month by month.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree, the whole issue with your fishery was just silly.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2014)

Shinpachi, I wanted to let you know that I have recently become hooked on NHK News here in the USA. They have alot of Japanese shows and interesting stories about Japanese culture. I love it.

They recently did a story on how they make butsudan for households. Amazing all the work that goes into the manufacture of one.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you for your kind comments again, David and Chris!

I don't watch NHK as it looked like a puppet, which had no its own analysis, of our government a few years ago but agree the NHK World is enjoyable even for us to understand ourselves 
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2014)

I am sure that NHK is very generic for USA consumption but there are parts that are very interesting. It is a welcome change from the usual garbage on TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for your kind comment about NHK, Chris.  
It's interesting as I had no chance to know how it was accepted in the U.S.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 6, 2014)

Caroline joined the memorial ceremony in Hiroshima this morning.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMqCkLmtEWw_

Video files:
View attachment 77_69th Anniversary Hiroshima(14_08_06).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2014)

Following Hiroshima, Caroline joined the memorial ceremony in Nagasaki today.
Tomihisa Taue, Mayor of Nagasaki City, questioned Abe's recent decision about the right of collective self-defense in his speech.
Abe was questioned the same issue by victims in Hiroshima 3 days ago.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I728r6kmnA_

Video file:
View attachment 78_Nagasaki(14_08_09).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 15, 2014)

One more news from Nagasaki.

On August 8, daughter of late Lt. Colonel Victor E. Delnore, Commander of the Allied Occupation Forces in Nagasaki who greatly contributed to rebuilding the city, Patricia visited the city to join a commemoration for her father prior to the memorial ceremony on the next day. She was born in Nagasaki during her father's mission.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64aQk3PBftQ_

Video file:
View attachment 79_Victor Delnore.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2014)

Caroline promotes exchange students hoping to double them by 2020.
She is really a hard worker! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUQsBljJG_c_

Video file:
View attachment 80_Exchange_students(14_09_14).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 14, 2014)

Caroline joined a local event "Tour de Tohoku" to encourage tsunami survivors today.
She is busy.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBfpIdJ4PfA_

Video file:
View attachment 81_Tour_de_Tohoku.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 27, 2014)

On 27th, Caroline and Ed visited Yonezawa City of Yamagata Prefecture to join festival celebrating the medieval load Yozan Uesugi whom her father JFK is said respected. People welcomed them enthusiastically.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSLeq_tyIj0_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2014)

It's good to see that she is doing a good job as Ambassador!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for your kind comments, David and GG 

I think she is learning Japanese day by day as her pronunciation for "Arigato" sounds better and natural.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2014)

On October 15, Caroline joined the 26th Praemium Imperiale Prize Ceremony.

As some might know well, the Nobel Prize does not cover these five arts of Painting, Sculpture, Architecture, Music and Film/Theater. The Praemium Imperiale was founded to cover these fields according to the last wishes of Prince Takamatsu (1905-1987), younger brother of Emperor Hirohito, in 1989 and this is the internationally acknowledged official prize.

Laureates this year,
Martial Raysse (France) for Painting, Giuseppe Penone (Italy) for Sculpture, Steven Holl (USA) for Architecture, Arvo Pärt (Estonia) for Music and Athol Fugard (South Africa) for Film/Theater.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SK5Uf2V-sc_

Video file:
View attachment 83_26th_Praemium Imperiale(14_10_16)_1.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2014)

On October 15, 7 US ex-POWs met Caroline at the U.S. Embassy in Tokyo.
No video there but a photo from the Embassy. She was busy on the day.







News video from AP.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w762lbmJ9WE_


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2014)

Their press conference at Japan National Press Club.
This is long as interpreter joined. They were busy too but look very healthy over 90 year old.
Duration: 1hour 56minutes and 7seconds


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWGWdnBtzCQ_


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 4, 2014)

She seems in Kyusyu from Nov. 1 to join several events there.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD_VBEy5w7c_

Updated with better video.
Karatsu Kunchi Festival in Saga Prefecture, Kyusyu.

Old video file:
View attachment 86_Kyusyu_20141103.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2014)

On Nov 6, at the ambassador's residence in Tokyo, Caroline urged closer tie in the field of research and development of the space between two countries.
It's almost one year since her arrival in Japan. She seems stepping into the next stage which looks more political.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D6PaiTKDf8_

Video file:
View attachment 87_Space_developments(20141107).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2014)

On December 8, Caroline visited the Asagaya Base of JGSDF to observe the joint commanding exercise "Yama Sakura 67" with the US Army.
I failed to catch as this was not official news as long as I remember.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOFpfUclAtY_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2015)

On Feb 4, Caroline visited Sapporo City, a northern Japanese town, to communicate with local students and enjoy Snow Festival which is to start from Feb 5, today.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgVYgWhjets_


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 6, 2015)

Additional video from the same place in Sapporo City.

In 1962, a Japanese woman namely Tsukayo Matsumoto gave Caroline Japanese dolls.
She now asks if anybody knows Tsukayo in Kitami City, far northern town from Sapporo, as she wants to state gratitude.

This is a good story.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH1t7FQqTNw_


----------



## brianbrian1982 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello Shinpachi. Would there be any chance you could help me translate a Japanese Flag? I've seen your thorough work on the forums here before and could use your help. I tried making a post and uploading photos but it didn't turn out very well! haha. Could you message me your email address or reach out to me so I could send some photos? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 6, 2015)

brianbrian1982 said:


> Hello Shinpachi. Would there be any chance you could help me translate a Japanese Flag? I've seen your thorough work on the forums here before and could use your help. I tried making a post and uploading photos but it didn't turn out very well! haha. Could you message me your email address or reach out to me so I could send some photos? Thanks so much!!



I have answered your question in your thread.
Thanks for asking! 

**********************************

The woman who gave dolls to Caroline through her father in 1962 has turned out to be Ms. Tsuyako Matsumoto, 92.
She is still alive and lives in Kitami City.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2015)

On Feb 12, Caroline visited USS George Washington in Yokosuka for observation together with Abe's wife Akie and members of a local NPO organization "US-Japan Link." 
Sound volume is too low to understand what they are talking about 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StqUHcLTwyM_


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2015)

*U.S. envoy Kennedy sends letter to thank Japanese woman for doll set gift*

TOKYO (Kyodo) -- U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy sent a letter Thursday to thank a 92-year-old woman from Kitami, Hokkaido Prefecture who gifted a set of traditional Japanese dolls decades ago that is now on display at the envoy's residence in Tokyo.

The letter was delivered to Tsuyako Matsumoto, who now lives in a nursing home in Kitami, by JoEllen Gorg, principal officer at the U.S. Consulate General in Sapporo City, on behalf of Kenney, who had official duties elsewhere.

Matsumoto sent the "hina" dolls to the ambassador's father, President John F. Kennedy, at the White House in 1962. She said she was inspired to give the gift after writing to President Kennedy one day and receiving back a letter expressing gratitude from a presidential secretary.

The ambassador has kept the set since her childhood. The dolls are typically on display at Japanese homes for the March 3 Girls' Day festival.

The sender was discovered after Kennedy solicited support from the news media to discover the origins of the gift when she visited Sapporo earlier this month.

February 26, 2015(Mainichi Japan)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsc6UzXG1SU_


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 5, 2015)

Exhibition "JFK - His Life and Legacy" opens at National Archives of Japan in Tokyo from March 6 to May 10.
Caroline was invited for preview on March 5 today. No videos are available at the moment.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 5, 2015)

Video comes in.

After preview, Abe greeted to participants "Today, we have seen a lot of wonderful exhibits here and I believe the most splendid one is Ambassador Caroline Kennedy's artwork which she painted when she was a child. Our country's history may be longer than the U.S. but our Public Record Office like this is only a few percent of theirs. I would like to make efforts to expand service more in the future".


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TknFT_Y3Yo_


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 8, 2015)

On March 3, Caroline appealed US foods at a local food festival "FOODEX JAPAN 2015".
About 3,000 companies joined for sales promotion.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvYTUsTdApk_

Video file:
View attachment 94_FOODEX JAPAN 2015.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 9, 2015)

In honor of International Women's Day, Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy and Google's YouTube Studio teamed up to film this message.

#DearMe: Advice To My Younger Self
U.S. Embassy Tokyo


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HYzS4Q5-FA_


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 9, 2015)

News arriving one after another lately 

On March 9, Caroline enjoyed Plum Festival at the Kairakuen Garden in Mito, Ibaraki Prefecture.
As the spring comes, she looks more healthy and active.

People say she looks younger than watching her on TV.
Kids say she is cool.
Prefectural government staff says she looks not necessarily in need of interpreters.
and so on.....

TBS

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGbWZcOqzD4_

Video file:
View attachment 96_Kairakuen_TBS(20150309).mp4


Ibaraki Shnbun

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETnP4nF_VIE_


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 10, 2015)

Kennedy attends peace ceremony on 70th anniv. of Tokyo Air Raid

U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy observes a moment of silence for the victims of the Great Tokyo Air Raid during the peace memorial ceremony hosted by the Tokyo metropolitan government in Tokyo on March 10, 2015, the 70th anniversary of the attack. It is estimated around 100,000 people were killed by it. (Kyodo)

==Kyodo

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFWyTWEc6dY_


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2015)

Japan Marks 4th Anniversary of Tsunami (AP)

Japan on Wednesday marked the fourth anniversary of the devastating earthquake and tsunami disaster that left nearly 19,000 people dead or missing, and badly damaged a nuclear power plant. (March 11)

****************
As this ceremony was so long as one and half an hour with the speeches of Emperor, PM, other ministers, victims' families and inland guests, every local news station had failed to introduce Caroline's floral tribute on the altar and I have no way but use AP video.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfruJpThwjU_


----------



## Tracker (Mar 18, 2015)

Ambassador Kennedy life threatened.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/19/w...inst-caroline-kennedy-us-ambassador.html?_r=0


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2015)

It's under investigation.
The man spoke English and attempted call several times.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0NMPkc0v5Y_

Video file:
View attachment 100_Phone_threat(20150316).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2015)

Caroline joined Bill Clinton's speech at Waseda University in Tokyo yesterday.
Her schedule doesn't seem changed so much since the threat by phone last month but she did not appear at Haneda Airport to see Michelle Obama last evening.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2015)

Caroline joins Michelle.

Abe's wife Akie invites Michelle and Caroline to lunch at her own restaurant and meeting with Japanese girls today.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boNKpIkWIF8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN7hpsjKVl4_


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2015)

Tracker said:


> Ambassador Kennedy life threatened.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/19/w...inst-caroline-kennedy-us-ambassador.html?_r=0



A 52 y/o man was arrested in Okinawa yesterday.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow. Caroline visited Kyoto together with Michelle today! 
I should have been there with my camera 

A Kyoto citizen's video
"Cool parade!", "Which car?", "I don't know", "I can't see...", "You can't", "Don't push me!" etc

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_neD2T4Y84_


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 14, 2015)

*U.S. envoy attends 100th anniversary tree gift ceremony in Tokyo
*
TOKYO (Kyodo) -- U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy attended a ceremony at a high school in Tokyo on Friday to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the gift to Japan of dogwood trees by the United States.

A total of 40 such trees were presented in 1915 as a return gift to Japan after Tokyo gave 3,000 cherry trees to Washington in 1912. Of the total, only one is left today at Tokyo Metropolitan Engei High School. The typical lifespan of a dogwood tree is about 80 years.

As the ambassador planted a tree out of 26 newly gifted dogwoods by the United States-Japan Bridging Foundation to the high school, she said the trees will connect both countries.

Last year, Kennedy also took part in a tree planting ceremony at Ise Shrine as part of a series of activities celebrating the 100-year anniversary of the gift of the 3,000 cherry trees.

The cherry trees were sent by then Tokyo Mayor Yukio Ozaki. The growing number of cherry trees planted along the Tidal Basin along the Potomac River has become a symbol of friendship between the two countries.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wch-O75vXEw_


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 17, 2015)

*U.S. Ambassador Kennedy visits Hiroshima peace museum*

HIROSHIMA -- U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy paid a visit to Hiroshima Peace Memorial Museum on April 17 for the second time -- the first visit as a U.S. official since she assumed the position in 2013.

Ambassador Kennedy visited the museum in 1978 when she accompanied her uncle Senator Edward Kennedy. She said during a speech on April 17 that she was honored to come back to Hiroshima, the city to which she had visited when she came to Japan for the first time, and that she has been inspired by the city ever since. Before visiting the museum, Ambassador Kennedy offered a flower wreath and bowed before the memorial cenotaph for the Hiroshima atomic bomb victims, located at Peace Memorial Park in Hiroshima.

She toured the museum with Hiroshima Peace Culture Foundation chair Yasuyoshi Komizo as a guide, observing exhibits including personal belongings of the A-bomb victims. She signed the visitors' book with comments saying that she appreciates the leadership of the people of Hiroshima and their moral courage. She then planted a flowering dogwood tree -- a symbol of Japan-U.S. friendship -- at the park.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00Ztsnj-ZzM_


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 27, 2015)

Caroline and Ed greet Abe and Akie in Boston.
Main news in the video is "Secretary of State John Kerry invite Prime Minister Shinzo Abe to dinner in Boston" though.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YGQdKfl41Q_


----------



## Shinpachi (May 29, 2015)

United States Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy unveiled a new Team Up roadmap for U.S. and Japan student exchange Wednesday at NAFSA 2015 in Boston.
(@NAFSA dated May 27, 2015)

No special news about her in my country at the moment.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORr5YJgJj4_


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 12, 2015)

During June 10 and 12, Caroline visited Aomori Prefecture for friendship.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46XYu1ySecw_


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 14, 2015)

On June 14, Caroline enjoyed the rice-planting together with Akie and her friends in Shimonoseki City, Yamaguchi Prefectue neaby Abe's home.
She is always healthy in my impression.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXm9FUV1IQ4_


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 29, 2015)

2015 ACCJ(American Chamber of Commerce in Japan) Women in Business Summit dated June 29, 2015.
Caroline on stage from 40:20


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URuRRjTGqh0_


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 6, 2015)

Caroline joined the memorial ceremony in Hiroshima this year too together with Rose Gottemoeller - Under Secretary of State today.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux7XkzCgbHs_

Video file


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2015)

Following Hiroshima, Caroline and Rose joined the memorial ceremony in Nagasaki today but main news had become the speech battle between Mayor of Nagasaki Taue and Prime Minister Abe.
Taue showed his concern about Abe's recent security bill to deploy JSDF troops in overseas to support U.S. military action if it might violate our constitutional idea for the peace. Abe answered his security policy was necessary to contribute to the global peace. Sorry for no images of Caroline and Rose in the video. This is unusual.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIOUxgLg9eI_

Video file


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2015)

BBC news is reporting it like this Shinpachi.

Japan remembers Nagasaki atomic bomb, 70 years on - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for your follow-up, Karl.
There could be Harry Truman's grandson too.
Media missed a great chance to catch him.


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2015)

No worries my friend, it is quite interesting getting your countries perspective on this subject.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for your kind understanding, Karl.
We Japanese also live in the reality, not in the past


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 26, 2015)

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Senior staff at the U.S. Embassy to Japan, including Ambassador Caroline Kennedy, have used personal email accounts for official business, an internal investigator said in a report Tuesday. Some emails contained sensitive information. (News source: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5MWgeUwHwU_

Video file:
View attachment 113_Personal_email_issue.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2015)

On Sept 12, US Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy hosted a promotion event for Japanese students who are interested in studying abroad in the United States. 
Charlotte Kate Fox, a US actress who is popular with Japanese youths, also encouraged them.

Caroline also participated the "Tour de Tohoku" to commemorate the tsunami victims this year too for her 2nd time since last year on Sept 13 today.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZOV3GmFhTI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrtxIXUCmVI_

Video file

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2015)

Caroline visited Okinawa early this week.
She told Okinawan youths how important education is for the world peace in her speech.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SEBLVBls_w_

Video file:
View attachment 116_RBC THE NEWS_Okinawa2015_10_12.mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2015)

On October 18, our Prime Minister Abe got aboard USS Ronald Reagan offshore Yokosuka for the first time as a Japanese leader.
I thought Caroline also could be there to see him but failed to find her on TV.

On the same day, Caroline and her family joined "Sea to summit 2015" - a cross country race riding kayaks, bikes and finally hiking heading to the top of a mountain.
I have understood that she is always healthy and loves peace. 
BTW, her kids speak very good Japanese. It's amazing.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3tNEXhgaWo_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2015)

According to Nikkei News dated November 16, Caroline's son Jack has been hired by Rakuten - one of the biggest internet shopping companies in Japan as of October 1.
He is to be engaged in marketing.
This is amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2015)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks David!

*U.S. to speed up return of Okinawa military-held land to Japan*

The U.S. government is hastening the return of some land it holds in Okinawa, seeking to soothe local resentment over the huge American military presence on the southern Japanese island. U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy and Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga announced a plan on Dec. 4 to return two sites totaling 7 hectares now controlled by U.S. bases to local authorities by the fiscal year that ends in March 2018..............................................................................


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgvFtQfZK8o_

Video file:
View attachment 118_Okinawa(15_12_04).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2015)

On December 9, U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy visited the garrison of JGSDF in Itami, Hyogo Prefecture to observe the annual US-Japan joint command post exercise in which about 2,500 US Army and 4,500 JGSDF personnel participated this year. She emphasized the importance of joint exercises. 

Let's pay attention to Jack who wears a suit and accompanies with his mother.
He can escort her anytime now as he lives in Japan too.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4aBqcTA_7k_

Video file:
View attachment 119_Joint_Command_Post_Exercise(15_12_09).mp4


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2015)

Caroline speaks about her 2 years as U.S. Ambassador to Japan at Japan National Press Club on the anniversary yesterday.
The right speaker for English and the left one for Japanese.
Duration 38:59


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oG6JRA2Hfg_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2015)

Very cool, thanks for posting these!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you very much for your kind comments, David 

Here is an additional news.
On December 19, Caroline and Jack visited Gifu Prefecture to participate in All Japan High School English Debate Tournament sponsored by U.S. Embassy. They also visited a local swordsmith to observe the forging process. Jack handles a sword very carefully. That is Samurai way which I was taught by my father too.

News source: Mainichi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 27, 2015)

*U.S. envoy to Japan faces criticism over Okinawa base remarks*

WASHINGTON – A group of 70 Americans, including noted filmmaker Oliver Stone, on Tuesday criticized U.S. Ambassador Caroline Kennedy for her backing of a contentious U.S.-Japan plan to relocate a Marine Corps base within Okinawa.

The U.S. Marine Corps Air Station Futenma “must be closed, but moving it to Henoko isn’t the solution,” the group said in a statement referring to the bilaterally agreed but locally opposed relocation site, adding, “It merely shifts the problem to a less conspicuous location.”

Kennedy told the Japan National Press Club in Tokyo last week that the plan to move the main function of the Futenma airfield from a densely populated urban area in Ginowan to a new facility in the Henoko coastal area of Nago, both in Okinawa, is “the best of any other plans that were considered.”
.......................... (The Japan Times dated Dec 23)

This news was also reported by some other local papers but attracted our little attention as we hear such issues in Okinawa everyday.
No special comments from the embassy's side either. No surprise for us at all.


----------



## javlin (Jan 4, 2016)

One would think that Japan as well as other countries may wish the presence of the US seeing how the SW Pacific seems to be going up for grabs in a since with the Philippines/Spratley Islands issue?

http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/spratley-islands-38916.html


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2016)

This has nothing to do with political issue but, in my geological viewpoint as an islander in the Pacific, I think we should imagine why people did not live in those small islands of Spratley for centuries to claim dominium. 

Ocean current, typhoon, earthquake and tsunami could have not allowed people and artificial structure keep staying on the coral sand for long time. Logistics is also fatal. Even aggressive IJA/IJN did not take such risk.

One big 'natural' explosion on the seabed nearby would solve the problem after all.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2016)

Could the Chinese "build out" the Spratleys ... it would kill the coral but does the strategy of the location make a build-out worthwhile ..?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2016)

I have no exact idea about its build out, MM, but one thing I have noticed is that they are making light of the nature power in the ocean.
That certainly reminds me of an old Chinese proverb "砂上楼閣 (a castle on the sand or a house of cards)" .


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2016)

A typhoon would deal with structures like this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2016)

That's it, MM! 

Our local agency which observes islands facilities says 10 meters high wave will destroy the island function.
Houses must be built at 24 meters above the sea level for the security.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 23, 2016)

On January 21, Caroline visited a world heritage Himeji Castle in Hyogo prefecture to observe.
On January 22, U.S. Ambassador Caroline Kennedy and Japan's Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida signed revised Host Nation Support Treaty for 5 years, amounting 946,500 million yen (approx 7,887.5 million dollars) in his office.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 3, 2016)

From Kyodo News today.

"Kishida meets with Kennedy over N. Korea's rocket launch plan

Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida meets with U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy at his ministry in Tokyo on Feb. 3, 2016. The two agreed to boost cooperative ties between Japan, the United States and South Korea in the wake of North Korea's plan to launch an earth observation satellite between Feb. 8 and Feb. 25, a move widely believed to be a de facto test-firing of a long-range ballistic missile. (Kyodo) "


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 20, 2016)

Caroline Kennedy Breaks a Barrel of Sake

NEW YORK, Feb. 11, 2016 — U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy appeared at Asia Society on Thursday, touring the brand-new Kamakura: Realism and Spirituality in the Sculpture of Japan exhibition and delivering a short address. In this clip, Kennedy participates in a traditional Japanese kagami-biraki sake barrel ceremony with Asia Society President and CEO Josette Sheeran and Japanese Consul General to New York Reiichiro Takahashi. 

Caroline Kennedy Breaks a Barrel of Sake


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 2, 2016)

Japanese woman’s gift to John F. Kennedy reciprocated by envoy daughter decades later

Kyodo

SAPPORO – A 93-year-old Japanese woman in Hokkaido received a doll Wednesday from U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy, who wanted to return the favor her father received from the woman more than 50 years ago.

The gift, accompanied by a letter from the ambassador, was delivered to a nursing home in Kitami on the northernmost main island where Tsuyako Matsumoto resides, in time for the March 3 _hina matsuri_, or the Doll Festival in Japan.

“I’m happy. This will be a lifetime memory. Thank you,” a teary Matsumoto said, embracing the Kit Kittredge doll while lying in her bed. The ambassador refrained from giving the gift in person in consideration of Matsumoto’s health.

The doll of the character from the popular American Girl Dolls series was in appreciation of a set of traditional Japanese hina dolls the ambassador’s father, President John F. Kennedy, received at the White House.

“Her name is Kit Kittredge, and she celebrates American culture in the year 1934, when you were a girl here in Japan. Like you, she is a creative spirit with big ideas,” Kennedy wrote.

The ambassador located Matsumoto with the help of Japanese media after the U.S. Consulate General in Sapporo, Hokkaido, failed to find her based on her postal address more than 50 years ago. When Kennedy visited Sapporo in February last year, she sought cooperation from the media in finding the whereabouts of the sender of the dolls her father received when she was a little girl.

In 1962, Matsumoto decided to send the colorful dolls, which wear Japanese traditional court dress, to President Kennedy after writing to him one day and unexpectedly receiving a reply expressing gratitude from a presidential secretary.

Matsumoto could not comprehend the English message so she asked a doctor at a hospital where she routinely went at the time to translate in Japanese. The reply from Washington delighted her.

At the time, she was running a grocery store in Kitami and bought a set of 15 dolls with money she earned from knitting and other side jobs. Matsumoto thought expensive Japanese dolls would be a decent gift for the U.S. president. She wondered if the dolls would surprise him.

With the help of a clerk at the department store in Kitami where she bought the dolls, Matsumoto finally shipped them to the White House.

The ambassador used to play with the Japanese dolls when she was a child and has since kept the set. The dolls, typically on display in Japanese homes for the March 3 festival, also known as Girls’ Day, are now on display at the envoy’s official residence in Tokyo.

“Your gift brought joy to me and to the people of America,” Kennedy wrote in the letter. “I hope this gift of an American Girl Doll continues in that spirit, to promote international friendship as well as to celebrate girls and women everywhere.”

The ambassador selected the 45-cm-tall doll in a flower-printed turquoise green dress.

News source


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2016)

On March 29, Caroline planted a cherry tree in Brooklyn Botanic Garden, New York to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the oldest Japanese garden in the US. The garden was designed by a prominent Japanese-American garden designer Takeo Siota in 1915.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2016)

*Secretary Kerry Visit in Japan - Kennedy Family Welcomed.*
On April 10, Caroline and her son Jack welcomed Kerry at Iwakuni Base for his participation of the G7 Foreign Ministers' Meeting held in Hiroshima during April 10-11. 　I have failed to find them on TV but video is available in Youtube.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 20, 2016)

I failed to catch this news.

On April 9, prior to seeing Mr Kerry at the Iwakuni Base, Caroline enjoyed cycling riding along the Shimanami Waterfront Road in Onomichi City of Hiroshima Prefecture. She is not only healthy but looks as if an athlete 



Video file :


----------



## Shinpachi (May 8, 2016)

On April 29, Caroline visited Kumamoto Prefecture to encourage the earthquake victims.
On May 8, Caroline participated "Tokyo Rainbow Pride 2016" which supports human rights of LGBT in the Yoyogi Park of Tokyo. Video shows her speech there.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 20, 2016)

On May 19, a former U.S. serviceman, now a civilian worker at the U.S. Kadena Air Base in Okinawa, was arrested in connection with the death of an Okinawa woman. In relation with this incident, U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy was summoned by Japan's Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida today.

Kishida "I feel great regret that such a cruel and vicious incident has occurred. I strongly protest representing our government.”

Kennedy "This is a cruel tragedy. The United States will cooperate with the Okinawa prefectural police and the Japanese government while strengthening efforts to meet Japan’s request."

If I may add something to this news, this kind of incident has not necessarily been rare in Okinawa since WW2 was over.
There have been about 5,000 cases at least.

For more details by Asahi Shinbun
Okinawa case dampening the welcome mood for Obama visit：The Asahi Shimbun



Video file :

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2016)

That really is a shame.

I hope him and the other 5,000 are thoroughly punished.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for your kind comment, David 
I hate this kind of depressing topic too but, for our mutual better understanding, please let me introduce a woman who understands your value well or better than me at least.

Though some of you gents may still remember her well, Ms Catherine Jane Fisher was from Australia to Japan in the 1980s as a daughter of missionary and ironically came across the similar Okinawa incident in Yokosuka 14 years ago. Unlike ordinary Japanese victims, she chased her assailant to the U.S. and won the case 11 years later. She now explains the legacy laid between the U.S. and Japan which we did not recognize well for 70 years.

Catherine Jane Fisher (Survivior of US Military R*p* in Japan) at The Foreign Correspondents' Club of Japan in 2013
Duration 57:13


----------



## Shinpachi (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for pressing the button Informative, MM


----------



## Shinpachi (May 25, 2016)

G7 Summit 2016 will be held in Ise-Shima nearby Nagoya from tomorrow for 2 days.
Leaders are gathering one after another. Caroline and Ed saw Mr Obama in Nagoya this evening.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 27, 2016)

Mr Obama visits Hiroshima.
I think I have found Caroline there.


----------



## at6 (May 30, 2016)

Yes she was. I saw footage on the news where she was visible. As Ambassador, not being there with the President would have been wrong and insulting both him and the Japanese people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2016)

Great info, thanks Shinpachi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks at6 and David for your kind comments 

On June 26 and 27, Caroline visited Sado Island of Niigata Prefecture to join Sea to Summit 2016 in Sado.
She fully enjoyed the beautiful nature and rare birds of crested ibis also welcomed her.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 5, 2016)

On August 4, a local paper Asahi Shinbun reports that U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy will not participate in the memorial ceremonies of Hiroshima and Nagasaki on August 6 and 9 this year as she has to be back in Washington D.C.
Deputy Chief of Mission Jason Hyland will participate instead.

ケネディ米大使、広島・長崎の式典欠席へ　６日・９日：朝日新聞デジタル


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 8, 2016)

Caroline talks about her Hiroshima in interview with NHK dated August 4.

Duration: 5:35


Video file:


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2016)

Caroline appeals Japanese students studying abroad in the U.S.



Recent promotion video by the U.S. Embassy in Tokyo.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O159gmRFZCA_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2016)

.. a great project. The US needs more of this and the world too.

"Making the world a better place ..." Make the world a _more prosperous_ place and you will be on the right track to making it better .... more equitable, IMO.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for your kind comment, MM 

From 1977 to 1979, our PM Abe was in California as a young student to learn English.
He recalls "There were so many Japanese students that I had few chances to speak English".

In 1979, I happened to be in the UC Berkeley as a tourist and witnessed half a dozen of Japanese students were flocking together to chat in Japanese all day long as Abe experienced.

I don't know how it is today but hope not.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2016)

birds of a feather ....


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 12, 2016)

For reference, here is a transition table of the number of Japanese students in the U.S during 58 years.
Until the 1990s, studying abroad in the U.S. was thought advantageous for Japanese students to get better job in Japan but not a few students in the 1990s had shown their poorer English and lesser knowledge of study than expected to lose popularity.
Success in one's life has been re-recognized as it depends on one's ability and efforts no matter where he or she may study.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 18, 2016)

Caroline participated in "Tour de Tohoku 2016" a bike tour to encourage the tsunami victims and their families today.
She is very healthy.



Video file: OneDrive


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2016)

On Oct 20, Caroline watched the U.S. Presidential debate on TV with Japanese students to ask them which side they would support. 90% supported Caroline's side, of course.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2016)

She really seems to be doing a good job, thank you for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for your kind comment, David !

Ambassador jogs with the women's marathon silver medalist of the 2016 Summer Paralympics Misato Michishita and her friends to praise in Fukuoka City today. This is almost 3 years since her arrival in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 3, 2016)

The 53rd Japan-U.S. Business Council was held in Tokyo on November 3.
Caroline stated greeting.



Video file:
OneDrive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2016)

On November 14, Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida invited US Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy to his favorite ethnic food restaurant to celebrate her birthday though a couple of weeks too early. This had been substantially a thank you party for her contribution as Ambassador. 3-year was short.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2016)

Very cool! I am gaining a lot of respect for her. Thank you for sharing this, on this side of the world we really do not hear anything about her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2016)

As far as I remember, Caroline Kennedy is the most popular US Ambassador among Japanese people since Edwin Reischauer in the 1960s when her father was President.
We have had very impressive friendly and peaceful time with her.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy Birthday Caroline !
You are doing great job

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

WEEI 93.7FM
Dec 10, 2016

Rob Bradford joins Chris Villani to talk about the story he reported on last night, which sources are claiming President-Elect Donald Trump is considering former Red Sox Manager Bobby Valentine for United States Ambassador to Japan.

Source: Rob Bradford talks about Bobby Valentine potentially becoming US Ambassador to Japan

The last day of this thread seems coming closer.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2016)

On December 13, a MV-22 Osprey crash landed off Okinawa's east coast.
U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy told Japan's Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida a temporary halt of flights on the phone.



Lt General Lawrence D. Nicholson in Okinawa also held press conference on December 14.

Duration 44:56

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7bnl5MhyCk_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope she is kept on.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2016)

She is doing her job as energetically as ever.

Promotion of the studying abroad in the U.S. in Kyoto last week.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2016)

The U.S. Embassy Tokyo dances

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2016)

be very careful what you admire, Shin, this kind of performance will be giving the Norcs troubling ideas ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2016)

I may agree, MM.
Frankly, I sometimes have strange feeling when the U.S. officials in Japan emphasize their friendliness like the Chinese characters on the U.S. military planes or a huge torii gateway in front of the Yokota Airbase. They make little sense if not a Japanese.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2016)

This is it at Atsugi too.
Looks strange because there is no shrine behind it.
No shrine, no soul. No soul, no respect.

Just a decoration but the torii should not be treated as decoration because it is sacred one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2016)

Interesting...I'm sure they don't understand. Like my childhood friend's dad made one for his backyard. To the non-Japanese it's just a pretty oriental design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Jim for sharing an interesting story of your childhood.
I understand it's like we Buddhists decorate the street with Christmas trees

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 28, 2016)

Caroline contributes to the memorial event with Mr Obama and Mr Abe in Hawaii.
Interview with ANN News on December 27, 2016.
Sorry no English subtitle. 

Duration 3:01


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 10, 2017)

Ambassador meets Emperor for leaving office greeting.
Ms Caroline Kennedy is to resign as the U.S. Ambassador to Japan on January 20, 2017.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)

... this is a sad end for you, I know, Shin,  but many presidents besides Trump have required resignations from political appointee ambassadors .... but she has been _superb_ in her role and Trump should take advantage of her nuanced approach to your culture and country.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2017)

Dang, that is a shame. I hope she is reappointed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 10, 2017)

We know any her predecessors were great and did their best too but she was exceptional.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 14, 2017)

Abe held a 'thank-you' party for Caroline on January 11.
She is said going to leave Japan on January 18.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2017)

Rats...................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 16, 2017)

Ambassador Kennedy Farewell Message.
We don't say good bye either.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2017)

Nothing is_ forgotten_ ... only left behind.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2017)

Amen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow, she has truely left Japan 
Thank you very much Ms Caroline Kennedy for your good work. It was very historical between two countries.
Please take care of your health and let us look forward to seeing you again in the future.

Thanks everyone.
This thread ends.




File:
<iframe src="https://onedrive.live.com/embed?cid...AB5D6B44F620EAE6!1326&authkey=AL6FDqLzJzTxRns" width="320" height="180" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 25, 2018)

This is a sequel.

Caroline's former boss suddenly appeared in Tokyo yesterday.
Just a local news but I was curious as Abe welcomed him.


----------

